# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  A kane shqiptaret etike pune?

## Inteligjentja

Kam vene re qe temat e hapura ne kete nen forum anojne shume nga politika. Per sa i perket politikes duket se gjithsecili nga ne ka dicka per te thene. Shqiptaret dihet qe i kane shume per zemer temat me karakter politik por deri me sot pak ja kemi pare hajrin. Ndaj mendova, qe te hap nje teme per etiken e punes (ose mungesen e saj) qe verehet ne individet shqiptare (qofshin keta vendas apo emigrante). 

Ashtu si shume shqiptare te rinj une kam filluar te perballem me ambjentin e punes kur emigrova ne shtetin ku aktualisht jetoj. Emigrantet shqiptare e dine qe per te gjetur pune kur je i ri dhe pa eksperience eshte shume e veshtire. Ajo qe eshte me e keqja, eshte se ne vend qe te sapoardhurit te gjejne mbeshtetje tek bashkekombasit, duket se pikerisht keta te fundit jane pengesa me e madhe e integrimit per emigrantet e rinj. Shprehje te tipit "une s'punoj me shqiptare" apo "shqiptare jo te keqen!" i kam degjuar shpesh here dhe vertete qe kam qene e indinjuar pa mase. Deri sa, me ra mua per pjese te punoja me bashkepatriotet e mi. Eshte e kote qe ti shmangem dhe kam per te folur pa doreza. Ndersa nuk e mohoj qe ka shume raste qe bejne perjashtim , e pergjithshmja eshte qe fatkeqesisht shume shqiptare kane mungese te theksuar te etikes se punes sidomos ne rastet kur pozicionet menaxheruese jane te mbajtura nga vete shqiptare. Kjo do te thote qe ne nuk kemi qejf te urdherohemi, ndersa puna dihet eshte detyre qe duhet zbatuar. 

Doja te dija ju c'mendim keni per kete? Pse nuk mund ta ulim dhe ne hunden si gjithe te tjeret? Eshte thjeshte shpirti i kundershtimit apo mungese etike? 

P.S. S'kam hapur ketu teme sharjesh dhe ofendimesh ndaj dua te bej te qarte qe tek ata tipat qe e kane veshtire te marrin urdhera nga shqiptare te tjere FUS EDHE VETEN.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Syte_e_Tigrit

sepse e dashur Shqipataret nuk kane akoma kulture pune,ne ore 8 i thone ore 8 e jo 9.
tung

----------


## skender76

Un mendoj se meqe rrejm(genjejm) shum kena frik se ja nxjerrim njani-tjetrit....

----------


## EDLIN

Tema me duket shume interesante dhe reale..



```
Kjo do te thote qe ne nuk kemi qejf te urdherohemi, ndersa puna dihet 
eshte detyre qe duhet zbatuar.
```

Absolutisht e vertete, te flas per vete... nuk me pelqen qe te me rrine gjithe diten mbi koke dhe te me urdherojne, jam gati te punoj me teper se normalja vetem me ler te qete.. mos me rri mbi koke, me thuaj cila eshte puna ime dhe ik, jam une ai qe kam pergjegjesine....

----------


## BesnikS

> Pse nuk mund ta ulim dhe ne hunden si gjithe te tjeret?



Shume teme konkrete, me pelqen.
Eshte edhe provokative, sepse sahere qe preket realiteti, kontradiktat marin nismen e tyre.. 

Ate qe citova me pelqen jasht mase, ajo qe mungon te ne esht mu etika e punes, se po te kishim rutine pune me te theksuar, gjerat nuk do ishin aty ku jane.

----------


## Syte_e_Tigrit

pa i hyre shume analizes se kesaj teme nganjeher duhet te shkruhet me shkurt,dhe une po bej k'te gje................................Kultura e punes,e prones,e te kerkuarit te drejten tende,e STRUKTURES se Funksionimeve psh,shtet,bashki,komune dmth Shtylla kurizore e nje shoqerie....humben 2-3 breza me pare ok,sepse dhe ajo pak kulture pune,prone,shteti,STRUKTURE u shkaterrua nga themelet.
Sot,le ta pranojme se skemi kulture pune,e trasheguar.!Shtet jo........jo....jo...kete...jo...ate...jo.
Shqiperia ka shume akoma per te vuajtur ne te ardhmen,sepse komunizmi eshte nje BOMBE biologjike qe ka per te dhene pasojat dhe per 50 vjetet e ardheshme,duhet shume pune nder breza per te krijuar Mega_Strukturen,po me ke???Me studente qe paguajne para per te marre shkollen,apo per roje nate qe kane tesera partie ne xhep drejtojne organe shtetrore???
nuk e di se si por........personalisht te ardhmen e punes ne shqiperi eshoh shume keq dhe akoma me keq ne te ardhmen,nje fakt konkret.......ne periferi te malmos(suedi)eshte nje fabrike qe prodhon pjeset e  SAAB & VOLVO,trurin e impjantit e kishin hequr dhe cuar ne Rumani.PSE jo ne Shqiperi?????e thjeshte fare kur pyeta nje mikun tim qe punonte aty,sepse NE,skemi "STRUKTUREN" per ta perballuar nje pune te tille,rruge jo,drita jo,rrobotet ne pune nuk i vinim dot ne pune ,nuk ofronim me nje fjale gjene me minimale dhe leri te tjerat(kush do ti punonte,te rinjte tane,cafeneve,apo qe marrin nje shkolle deh nuk e dine se cfare shkolle marrin).
Prandaj......hhhmmmm shume keq,jo per optimizem,por duhet shume pune dhe mund,por fatkeqesisht NE Shqiptaret se kemi ate MUNDIN-PUNEN dhe nuk e shohim ne asnje vend,as ne politike,e as tek rinia Jone e Kafeneve dhe ne 30% te saj Rinia jone e Hashashit.
Tung

----------


## Inteligjentja

Jam dakort me ato cu thane syri i tigrit. Eshte e vertete qe nga ana historike Shqiperia u industrializua shume vone por ajo qe me habit mua eshte se pse shqiptaret nuk diten te perfitojne nga ato pak te mira qe erdhen si pasoje e diktatures se proletariatit? Pse nga punetore te dalluar vajten dembele stambollesh? Pse nuk e kuptojne qe secili duhet te jape shembullin dhe jo te ruaje shokun a ben apo jo ai punen per te gjetur justifikime qe ai vete ti shmanget se njejtes pune prej te ciles ai merr rroge?  :me dylbi:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Kam vene re qe temat e hapura ne kete nen forum anojne shume nga politika. Per sa i perket politikes duket se gjithsecili nga ne ka dicka per te thene. Shqiptaret dihet qe i kane shume per zemer temat me karakter politik por deri me sot pak ja kemi pare hajrin. Ndaj mendova, qe te hap nje teme per etiken e punes (ose mungesen e saj) qe verehet ne individet shqiptare (qofshin keta vendas apo emigrante). 
> 
> Ashtu si shume shqiptare te rinj une kam filluar te perballem me ambjentin e punes kur emigrova ne shtetin ku aktualisht jetoj. Emigrantet shqiptare e dine qe per te gjetur pune kur je i ri dhe pa eksperience eshte shume e veshtire. Ajo qe eshte me e keqja, eshte se ne vend qe te sapoardhurit te gjejne mbeshtetje tek bashkekombasit, duket se pikerisht keta te fundit jane pengesa me e madhe e integrimit per emigrantet e rinj. Shprehje te tipit "une s'punoj me shqiptare" apo "shqiptare jo te keqen!" i kam degjuar shpesh here dhe vertete qe kam qene e indinjuar pa mase. Deri sa, me ra mua per pjese te punoja me bashkepatriotet e mi. Eshte e kote qe ti shmangem dhe kam per te folur pa doreza. Ndersa nuk e mohoj qe ka shume raste qe bejne perjashtim , e pergjithshmja eshte qe fatkeqesisht shume shqiptare kane mungese te theksuar te etikes se punes sidomos ne rastet kur pozicionet menaxheruese jane te mbajtura nga vete shqiptare. Kjo do te thote qe ne nuk kemi qejf te urdherohemi, ndersa puna dihet eshte detyre qe duhet zbatuar. 
> 
> Doja te dija ju c'mendim keni per kete? Pse nuk mund ta ulim dhe ne hunden si gjithe te tjeret? Eshte thjeshte shpirti i kundershtimit apo mungese etike? 
> 
> P.S. S'kam hapur ketu teme sharjesh dhe ofendimesh ndaj dua te bej te qarte qe tek ata tipat qe e kane veshtire te marrin urdhera nga shqiptare te tjere FUS EDHE VETEN. :^lulja3


Varet,se sa "etike" ka puna.

----------


## Albo

Ajo qe ti ke trajtuar ne hapjen e temes jane tre fenomene te ndryshme te nderthurura:

*- Mos dhenia e ndihmes nje bashkekombasi per tu punesuar*

Nese dikush ka nevoje per ndihme me punesim pasi eshte emigrant e i sapoardhur, dhe dikush ia mohon ndihmen edhe pse ka dicka ne dore per ta ndihmuar, atehere kjo nuk ka te beje aspak me etiken e punes. Kjo e ka emrin shpirtngushtesi. Shqirtngushte jane te gjithe ata qe nuk u behet vone per askend tjeter pervecse vetes se tyre. Ka edhe nga ata shqiptare emigrante ne bote qe jane larguar me vite nga familja, jane rregulluar me pune e gjithcka ne Perendim dhe nuk kane denjuar qe te marrin ne telefon familjen, prindrit e tu thote: "jam mire mos u beni merak per mua". Dhe familja vuan jo vetem mungesen e femijes e te afermit, por nuk di as nese eshte gjalle apo i vdekur.

*A jane punetore shqiptaret?*

Kjo eshte nje pyetje tjeter mbi kete teme. Une do te thosha se shumica e shqiptareve jane punetore dhe punetore shume te medhenj bile. Kjo duket tek numri i madh i emigranteve shqiptare ne bote dhe gadishmeria per ta filluar jeten nga e para, edhe pse ne nje vend te huaj, edhe pse ne moshe te madhe, te gatshem per te bere cdo lloj pune.


*A njohin shqiptaret etiken e punes?*

Shqiptaret nuk e njohin etiken e punes sipas kendveshtrimit amerikan, por jo sepse jane fodulle por sepse thjeshte nuk kane patur fatin qe te eksperimentojne gjate me demokracine dhe kapitalizmin. Nese kafenete e Shqiperise jane plot, kjo eshte si pasoje e "etikes alla-turka te punes" qe shqiptaret e pervetesuan dhe ushtruan per plot 5 shekujt e pushtimit turk. Edhe gjate rregjimit komunist u fut fryma e re e proletarizmit dhe vullnetarizmit por u mbajt sistemi anadollak i vleresimit te punes: plani u realizua 110% edhe pse tregu ushqimor ishte bosh. Nese 500 vjetet e Sulltanit prodhuan ne Shqiperi dembele me nam ne mbare perandorine, sistemi komunist prodhoi hajdute me nam: hajdutet e "prones se perbashket".

Rikthimi i prones private ne Shqiperi dhe mundesia per nje jete te re me te mire ne Perendim ka bere qe shqiptaret te fillojne te mesojne etiken elimentare te punes ne nje sistem kapitalist. Raportet punetor - punedhenes dhe korrektesia ne pune. Shtoi ketyre edhe pervetesimin e proceseve dhe zanateve te ndryshme, dhe pas plot 2 dekadash sot gjejme si ne Shqiperi edhe ne Perendim brezin e pare te shqiptareve qe kane pervetesuar nje etike te mirefillte pune. Ata qe kane mundur ta mesojne dhe pervetesojne kete etike pune jane nder shqiptaret me te suksesshem ne profesionet e tyre jo vetem ne Shqiperi por edhe Perendim ku kane ngjitur shkallet e karrieres ne profesion ose kane hapur bizneset e tyre.

Albo

----------


## Syte_e_Tigrit

Nga ALBO
""A jane punetore shqiptaret?

Kjo eshte nje pyetje tjeter mbi kete teme. Une do te thosha se shumica e shqiptareve jane punetore dhe punetore shume te medhenj bile. Kjo duket tek numri i madh i emigranteve shqiptare ne bote dhe gadishmeria per ta filluar jeten nga e para, edhe pse ne nje vend te huaj, edhe pse ne moshe te madhe, te gatshem per te bere cdo lloj pune.""
I nderuar Albo qe te kesh shume Emigrante si shteti Yne nuk do te thote,qe kemi kulture pune dhe Bota mezi po na pret,..........


A njohin shqiptaret etiken e punes?

Shqiptaret nuk e njohin etiken e punes sipas kendveshtrimit amerikan, por jo sepse jane fodulle por sepse thjeshte nuk kane patur fatin qe te eksperimentojne gjate me demokracine dhe kapitalizmin. Nese kafenete e Shqiperise jane plot, kjo eshte si pasoje e "etikes alla-turka te punes" qe shqiptaret e pervetesuan dhe ushtruan per plot 5 shekujt e pushtimit turk. Edhe gjate rregjimit komunist u fut fryma e re e proletarizmit dhe vullnetarizmit por u mbajt sistemi anadollak i vleresimit te punes: plani u realizua 110% edhe pse tregu ushqimor ishte bosh. Nese 500 vjetet e Sulltanit prodhuan ne Shqiperi dembele me nam ne mbare perandorine, sistemi komunist prodhoi hajdute me nam: hajdutet e "prones se perbashket".

ALBO....
Midis kohes se TYRKYE-S dhe Rregjimit kominist ka dhe disa nderprerje kohore,e cila ishte jo pak por reth 30-40 vjet,dhe nuk mund te permlidhet me dy fjale,por mos harro qe para luftes se 2 boterore filloi dhe nje klase e vogel Biznesi (e cila u shkatrua)e cila e kishte prejardhjen nga klase emigrantesh te cilet ishin ne vitet 1914-1908 ne Usa,Itali,france....ect
pra shqiptaret nuk shkuan ne Usa ne vitet 90.
ALBO......
Ne byrazer i dashur nuk kemi KULTURE PUNE,mund te sjellesh fakte,po te qendrojne ama.
Jam dakort me Ty kur thua qe ka nisur,qe emigrantet qe jane jashte shtetit,po integrohen dhe po marrin nje fare kulture,qe ti e quan "fillestare".
Te fundit.......e kam thene dhe diku tjeter qe:komunizmi eshte nje Bombe biologjike qe do te japi pasoja dhe per 50 vitet e ardheshme.
Tung

----------


## DEA27

Njeriut sa me shume i duhet te mbijetoje aq me shume adoptohet, dhe shqiptaret e dine me  mire se kushdo kete rregull te thjeshte. Ka shume arsye qe ne kemi kete etike pune qe kemi kjo shpegohet me shume faktore te se shkuares te cilet kane gdhendur tek ne kete lloj qendrimi qe ne shpalosim ndaj punes. Dhe ne rastet kur demostrojme nje fare dembelleku apo menefregizmi ndaj punes nuk behet per arsyen se e perbuzim punen por per shkak te delirit te madheshtise qe na karakterizon si race. Por kur jeta na mblidhet prej fyti dhe skemi rrugdalje tjeter e ulim kurrizin me mire se te tjeret.

----------


## Inteligjentja

> Ajo qe ti ke trajtuar ne hapjen e temes jane tre fenomene te ndryshme te nderthurura:
> 
> *- Mos dhenia e ndihmes nje bashkekombasi per tu punesuar*
> 
> 
> 
> *A jane punetore shqiptaret?*
> 
> 
> ...


Ne fakt piken e pare qe keni permendur ju (mosdhenien e punes nga shqiptaret per shqiptaret) e permenda thjeshte si anekdote per te shtruar ceshtjen e madhe, jo per ta diskutuar.

Ajo qe me habit mua megjithate eshte pikerisht kjo pike rreth se ciles eshte peshtjelluar argumenti yt: mospasja e kapitlazimit dhe industrializmit. Industrializmi si proces ka qene shume i vonshem (fund i viteve 1800') dhe Shqiperia s'ka qene vendi i vetem qe eshte njohur me kete proces me vone se vendet e tjera. PSE PIKERISHT NE MBETEM MBRAPA? Persa i perket pikes tjeter qe ti permend: Perandorise Osmane dhe pasojat qe ajo administrate e mykur la tek ne : 1. perseri ne nuk ishim vendi i vetem qe ka vuajtur nen kete perandori dhe    2.shprehja ka mbetur dembel Stambolli por jemi ne ata qe s'kemi bere para dhe jo turqit. 
Jam e sigurte qe diktatura ka pasur pasojat e veta psikologjike ne karakterin e shqiptreve dhe dashurine e tyre per punen, por perseri, Shqiperia s'eshte vendi i vetem qe ka vuajtur nen diktature komuniste. Une marr gjithnje shembull Gjermanine ne fakt (dhe Japonine) dhe vertet i admiroj per ato qe kane arritur te bejne. Te gjithe e dime me cfare pasojash ekonomiko-politiko-sociale-kulturore-psikologjike kane dale keto vende pas Luftes se Dyte Boterore dhe perseri eshte e paimagjinueshme sesi u rimekemben per nje kohe aq te shkurter. Pse s'mund ta benim dhe ne kete? Pse s'mund te benim dhe ne dicka te tille? Pse s'mund te mbanim ate fare etike pune qe duhet pranuar, filloi te formohej  nen diktaturen e proletariatit? Ishte thjeshte urrejtje jone ndaj punes, shtirje gjysem shekullore apo asocimi i gabuar nga ana psikologjike i diktatures me punen ajo qe na ka sjelle deri ne kete pike?

----------


## mia@

Ne radhe te pare mendoj se kemi lene pershtypjen qe punojme .Te pakten ketu ku jam une.Normal ka nga ata qe duan ta marrin lekun duke ardhur verdalle.Keta me siguri  ne Shqiperi nuk kane punuar,ose nuk kane patur nje pune stabel,nuk jane mesuar me pune,por si te jetojne ne kurriz te te tjereve.
Ne Amerike kane ardhur nga e gjithe Shqiperia,me shkolle pa shkolle.Njeri mendon se eshte me larte se tjetri se vjen nga qyteti ,kurse tjetri nga qe ka me shume shkolle.Ketu lindin ato perplasjet tona .Jemi nje cik hunde perpjete ne shqiptaret .S'na pelqejne urdherat.Une per vete gjithmone e kam marre seriozisht punen si ne Shqiperi ashtu edhe ketu.Po keshtu kam pare dhe shume te tjere.Kam zene miqesi me Shqiptaret kudo qe kam qene dhe i ruaj akoma.Dembelet dhe llafazanet te tille kane qene e te tille do te ngelen.S'do i ndryshoje Amerika.

----------


## Inteligjentja

> .Normal ka nga ata qe duan ta marrin lekun duke ardhur verdalle.Keta me siguri  ne Shqiperi nuk kane punuar,ose nuk kane patur nje pune stabel,nuk jane mesuar me pune,por si te jetojne ne kurriz te te tjereve.


Ndoshta nga eksperienca juaj personale mund te jete e  vertete kjo qe thoni, po ne rastin tim jo. Une s'kisha punuar ndonjhere ne jeten time dhe kur erdha ketu punen e beja sic duhet. Etika eshte nga ato gjera qe nuk mesohet, eshte e lindur ne shumicen e rasteve. Ka raste qe femije nga familje punetore dalin dembela dhe pa etike, ashtu sic ka edhe rastet e tjera kur nje person eshte i afte te kuptoje se paguhet per punen qe kryen dhe ka aq seder sa ta beje si duhet.

----------


## mia@

Cfare moshe ke ti Inteligjentja? Ne Shqiperi s'ke punuar se s'ke patur mundesi apo se s'ke dashur?E kisha fjalen per ata qe i jane shmangur punes ne Shqiperi,qe nuk donin te punonin pune ''te rendomta''edhe pse pa shkolle .
Une kam pershtypjen qe femijet nga familje punetore ,ku familja ben gjithcka per femijet,dalin me dembelet .

----------


## Syte_e_Tigrit

Ngavashni Cupa se e morret me te perpjekur(tamam Shqiptare.)
Mos e personalizoni biseden,lereni me kaq le ti permbahemi temes,ne te kundert nuk po diskutojme me.!?
Mqs ti Intiligjente i ke shume per zemer Gjermanet,mbas luftes se dyte boterore pak a shume fjalet e kryeministrit Gjerman ishin :egjiptiane: jermane,Gjermanine do te bejne vete Gjermanet.!
Kurse Japonezet me sa kam lexuar,edukaten e punes e te zhvillimit e marrin qe ne shkolle,bile me sa me kujtohet nga sa kam lexuar,thelbi eshte qe ata rriten me idene qe jane te varfer.
Pra ku qendrojme Ne Bijte e Shqipes?
Do te na duhet shume kohe,(per mua personalisht dhe 30-5- vjet te tjera),sepse nuk qendron problemi tek amerika,apo te teknollogjia,problemi thelbesor qendron tek Edukimi,i Brezave me PPPPPPUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  EEE.
E fatkeqesisht problemi jone eshte qe ne ngopemi dhe me Lugen Bosh(si gjithe ballkanasit)dhe gjithmone fajin e kerkojme tek te TJERET,per ta mbyllur nje barcalete.....
Ne greqi tek sheshi ku rrinin shqiptaret ne Omonia nje grek shkon per te gjetur punetore,dhe te gjithe qe ishin aty sa pane grekun u turren me vrap,Vetem njeri rrinte,dhe greku i drejtohet atij qe rrinte ulur :e lashte: j Skipetari do pune!!??Shqiptari :perqeshje: o ky bir k***e ketu 500 veta mua me gjeti.??
Tung.

----------


## antina

Jam e sigurtë se shqiptarët kanë etik pune për disa arsye:
- shumica e shqiptarëve ja nisën jetën e tyre prej fillimit(të emigruarit që janë~ 50%) për herë të dytë dmth egziston një etikë pune në këtë proces.
- çdo familje shqiptare e emigruar sigurisht që ndihmon dikë të vehtin që ka lënë në atdhe.
Për të aritur këtë duhet të disponosh  etikën e punës.
Nëse nisemi në persona të veçantë të papergjegjshëm dhe dembela ka gjithkund
Pershtypja ime është se shqiptaret kane etikë pune edhepse puna e tyre nuk vlersohet dhe paguhet sa duhet.
Në ballkan gjithmon puna(mundi) e shqiptarëve është shfrytëzuar si volonterizëm nga strukturat të caktuara shtetrore, qoftë në shqipëri , kosovë ose maqedoni.

----------


## flory80

Përshëndetje Inteligjentja për temën në radhë të parë.

Për sa i përket temës unë do të thosha kam vënë re dy standarte ndërmjet Shqiptarëve që jetojnë në Shqipëri dhe atyre që jetojnë jasht vendit.
Pjesa më e madhe e atyre që jetojnë në Shqipëri dhe këtu e kam fjalën për afëro 95% të tyre.
Shkojnë në punë kur u teket, domethënë në qoftë se e kanë për tu paraqitur në punë në orën 8:00 shkojnë në punë në 8:30 pasi kanë qënë na kafene. Pasi kanë shkuar në punë, mundohen të manipulojnë bossin duke e thirruar për kafe dhe kështu e kalojnë dhe një dy orësh tjetër në kafe. Pas kësaj kthehen në punë dhe "punojnë" për nja 1 orë. Pastaj vjen orari i drekës dhe ata shkojnë për të ngrënë, në kafene. Hanë, pinë, thashetheme, duhan, alkol dhe kështu e shtyjnë dhe ndonjë orë tjetër. E ja kështu kalon dita e punëtorëve Shqiptarë. Një në çdo dy ditë nxjerrin ndonjë justifikim për të mos shkuar në punë dhe kjo është normale.
Në fund të muajit gjithmonë ankohen për rrogën e vogël dhe trajtimin e keq nga eprorët.
Një në çdo dy fjali thonë se nuk rrihet në këtë vend.

Ndërsa përsa u përket Shqiptarëve që jetojnë në Perëndim, kemi komplet tjetër pamje.
Punëtorë që gjithmonë janë në vendin e punës përpara orarit, ulin kokën në punë dhe nuk u ndihet zëri deri sa vjen ora të lënë punën. Punojnë gjithmonë me orë të zgjatura, janë gjithmonë të gatshëm të mbulojnë dikë që mungon në punë, punojnë edhe fundjavave po të jetë e nevojshme etj etj si këto.

Të gjitha këto anomalitë që përmenda pak më sipër janë sëmundje e trashëguar nga Socializmi.

----------


## mia@

Shembuj poz. e neg. gjen kudo si ne Shqiperi dhe jashte saj.Nuk jemi vetem ne qe i bejme bisht punes.
P.sh nese do krahasoja punen qe ben nje mesues ne Shqiperi me nje mesues ne Usa,megjithese ketu ne Usa punojne me orar me te zgjatur nuk bejne punen tone.Keto rrine me shume ulur ne karrige,gje qe ne Shqiperi eshte e ndaluar, dhe as duan t'ja dine se meson nje nx apo jo.I kepusin dhe nje disability nx-it,jo me add or adhd ,learning disabilities etj. edhe justifikojne pune e tyre.As nuk bejne pune individuale me nx te vecante,aq me shume qe kane nga nje ndihmese.
Po te shikosh punet ''e rendomta'',te krahut vetem emigrantet punojne,amerikaneve nuk u'a mban te lodhen per 8-9 dollar ne ore(flas per ata qe s'kane as shkollen te mesme).

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Se ne shqiptarët nuk kemi etikë pune, mendoj se në mënyr të përkufuizuar , mund të thuhet s nuk kemi.

Mendoj se historikish nuk kemi nevoj të shkojm larg , sepse ne jemi bijët e bijat e gjeneratave që jetuan nën komunizem, dhe aty mendoj duhet të ndalemi.

Pra etika e punës nuk fitohet me urdhër po me stimulim.
Kjo nuk ndodhi , bile mund të flas lirish sa i përket Kosovës.
Njerzit shkonin në punë të shtetit jo të veten.
Derisa njerzit shojn në punë të "dikuj" tjeter atëher nuk fiton etikë pune, po një rutinë ose një "duhet".
Besoj se ngjajshëm ka ndodhur edhe në Shqipëri, ku njerzit "vullnetarisht" kan punuar jo vetëm dit¨ve të javës por edhe në vikende.
Sa i përket shqiptarëve në ish jugosllavi , kan kaluar të njëjtin proces si ne në Kosovë.

Cfarë është stimulimi!
Një shembull që mund të përmendet psh në Kosovë, punëtorët nuk kan kurfar të drjetash që mbrohen me ligj, sidomos në sektorin privat , gjendja është katastffale.
Pra punën do ta stimulonte një ligj i mirëfillt për të drjetat e punëtoreve.
Pastaj paga , sigurimi , pensionet... e shumë faktorë të tjer¨stimulues.

Jash Shqipëris Etnike , bashkëatdhetarët tanë bartin me vete në bagazhin e tyre edhe "etiken" e tyre të punës.
Fatmirësish atje shumica gjejnë stimulimin dhe ndrrojnë raportin me punën dhe fillojnë të fitojnë etiken e punes , nës mund të shprehem kështu.

E keqja , që përmendi Inteligjentja në hyrje qëndrimi negativ i bashkëatdhetarëve mes veti gjithashtu mund të ndikoi në mos ngitjen e respektit ndaj punës ndër emograntët e rinjë.

Mosdurimi i të qenit nën urdhërat e atyre që qëndrojnë mbi ne në hiarerki është njëra nga mangësit më të theksuara në etiken e punës.
Ka të atillë psh meshkuj që nuk e durojnë shefin të jet i gjinis femrore. 

Kemi nevoj për edukim për punë  dhe atë sa më shpejtë!

Kili

SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------

